# Modern Warfare 2 Screens



## TheMailMan78 (May 28, 2009)

I am making this thread in dedication to Modern Warfare 2 Screens. Please contribute anything you may find. Ill update the first post with the new shot and credit to whoever provided it. Enjoy!


----------



## Studabaker (May 28, 2009)

Ridiculous.

(AKA "OMFG FRIKKIN AWESOME OMG OMG AAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!")


----------



## MadClown (May 28, 2009)

someone has a MW2 boner


----------



## entropy13 (May 28, 2009)

What are those red lasers? Are they aiming lasers or LASER BEAMS OF DOOM? 

lol

So far that's just, I think, Brazil and Russia.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 28, 2009)

I've definitely got a MW2 boner


----------



## A Cheese Danish (May 28, 2009)

MadClown said:


> someone has a MW2 boner



Guilty as charged 
lol that seriously looks freaking sweet!!
Snow mobile part looks to be fun!


----------



## etrigan420 (May 28, 2009)

Damn, that shot of Rio is certainly nice.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 28, 2009)

I guess I'm the only one not impressed.


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 28, 2009)

entropy13 said:


> What are those red lasers? Are they aiming lasers or LASER BEAMS OF DOOM?
> 
> lol
> 
> So far that's just, I think, Brazil and Russia.



I'm not sure, their too large for the stereotypical laser sight (we dont typically use sights like that, we use an infared beam that cant b seen with the naked eye but can b seen thru nvg's.)



TheMailMan78 said:


> I guess I'm the only one not impressed.



I'm not, not until i see gameplay video that looks like that atleast... screens can b doctored


----------



## crtecha (May 28, 2009)

The first screen looks like RE5 to me I like how they designed the characters yet seems that they took a nap on the environment.


----------



## aCid888* (May 28, 2009)

MadClown said:


> someone has a MW2 boner



Me.


----------



## theorw (May 28, 2009)

I am definately buying this one!!!As i i did the 1st...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 28, 2009)

The ski-doo bit looks like fun


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 28, 2009)

I want to say... meh to these. Not really my game but i really don't see the attraction.


----------



## Darknova (May 28, 2009)

Looks good, but we shall see if they can improve on the gameplay.

(and game length *sigh*)


----------



## El_Mayo (May 28, 2009)

i've just uploaded a HD trailer to my website
http://gvids.net/watch_video.php?v=01f726cc591b319
i guess that's somewhat related to this thread.


----------



## Mussels (May 28, 2009)

MadClown said:


> someone has a MW2 boner



yep.



TheMailMan78 said:


> I guess I'm the only one not impressed.



also yep. thanks for the screenies.


On the laser sights: while they normally can only be seen with night vision goggles, thats less awesome than seeing laser beams in screenshots. I beleive the singleplayer of modern warfware (the original) had it so you could see the splash (the dot) with normal vision, but the beams only when using NVG's.

Hell, it could be a dusty room and we're merely seeing the splash of the laser on dust bunnies.

[gasm]
OH GOD YES RIOT SHIELD
[/gasm]


----------



## El_Mayo (May 28, 2009)

Mussels said:


> [gasm]
> OH GOD YES RIOT SHIELD
> [/gasm]



strange.
i'd be expecting a 'gasm over snowmobiles!


----------



## Mussels (May 28, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> strange.
> i'd be expecting a 'gasm over snowmobiles!



anything that makes me even more overpowered makes me gasm.

just look at my face to the left. thats the face i make when i get given bulletproof shields in an FPS.


----------



## Animalpak (May 28, 2009)

The only call of duty that has revolutionized the entire series was Modern warfare. 

We were all tired of the usual weapons of World War II M1 Garand, mosin, thompson ecc...

I think infinityward want abandon the trademark "call of duty" and continue alone the series called Modern Warfare.


----------



## 3870x2 (May 28, 2009)

Starcraft II
Diablo III
Modern Warfare II
NFS Shift....

let the next person who said PC gaming is dying be slapped in the face with a large trout.


----------



## Animalpak (May 28, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> Starcraft II
> Diablo III
> Modern Warfare II
> NFS Shift....
> ...




I agree... PC Gaming 4 life  

but you forget about the greatest multiplayer PC game ever

Battlefield Bad Company 2 coming out this year too...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 28, 2009)

Animalpak said:


> The only call of duty that has revolutionized the entire series was Modern warfare.
> 
> We were all tired of the usual weapons of World War II M1 Garand, mosin, thompson ecc...
> 
> I think infinityward want abandon the trademark "call of duty" and continue alone the series called Modern Warfare.



You mean United Offensive.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 28, 2009)

Mussels said:


> anything that makes me even more overpowered makes me gasm.
> 
> just look at my face to the left. thats the face i make when i get given bulletproof shields in an FPS.



roflcopter xD
bulletproof shields break eventually.. don't they?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 28, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> roflcopter xD
> bulletproof shields break eventually.. don't they?



I suppose so....
it would be awesome if it doesn't!!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 28, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I guess I'm the only one not impressed.



No, I'm slightly disappointed. I'm looking forward to it obviously, but I'm just a little disappointed.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 28, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> No, I'm slightly disappointed. I'm looking forward to it obviously, but I'm just a little disappointed.



IMO CoD6 has gone off the tracks of CoD4....
Dammit!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 28, 2009)

I hope not - I was just hoping for a little more (than what is on offer here) graphical zazz tbh.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 28, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> I suppose so....
> it would be awesome if it doesn't!!



would be shit on multiplayer


----------



## Mussels (May 28, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> would be shit on multiplayer



CS: condition zero had a riot shield. R6 vegas 2 also has one. they can be balanced to not be overpowered, they just add so many tactical options they get me all excited.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 28, 2009)

Mussels said:


> CS: condition zero had a riot shield. R6 vegas 2 also has one. they can be balanced to not be overpowered, they just add so many tactical options they get me all excited.



ahh right..
like.. leaving you vulnerable from behind? (no homo )


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 28, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> ahh right..
> like.. leaving you vulnerable from behind? (no homo )



Then you 'strategically wait' in a dark corner with a shield...


----------



## El_Mayo (May 28, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> Then you 'strategically wait' in a dark corner with a shield...



LAME!
can you get brutal kills by smashing them with the shield?


----------



## Mussels (May 28, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> LAME!
> can you get brutal kills by smashing them with the shield?



now that would be awesome.


shields have good uses, such as crouching down in doorways and letting guys with MG's raise hell over you, or crouching in front of a friendly sniper to offer him some cover.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 28, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> LAME!
> can you get brutal kills by smashing them with the shield?



That would be fun!
wait... they probably didn't think of that....


----------



## reverze (May 28, 2009)

the map in the first pic looks awesome with the statute on the mountain..


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 28, 2009)

Im gagging for this title also...........I really like the look of the preview vid


----------



## El_Mayo (May 28, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> That would be fun!
> wait... they probably didn't think of that....



these are the kind of things i want!!
Extreme Conditioning + Shield = Flying Bodies!
there has to be a way of submitting ideas to Infinity Ward before it's too late



HookeyStreet said:


> Im gagging for this title also...........I really like the look of the preview vid



what.. the video i posted? =]


----------



## reverze (May 28, 2009)

I don't really want to wait until November for this or Bioshock 2 though..

Atleast Wolfenstein is out at the end of July.


----------



## Animalpak (May 28, 2009)

reverze said:


> the map in the first pic looks awesome with the statute on the mountain..



Welcome to Rio de janeiro, Brazil.


----------



## reverze (May 28, 2009)

Animalpak said:


> Welcome to Rio de janeiro, Brazil.





Couldn't quite think of where it was off the top of my head


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 28, 2009)

Animalpak said:


> Welcome to Rio de janeiro, Brazil.



That sad part is it looks just like that. Except dirtier.



Mussels said:


> On the laser sights: while they normally can only be seen with night vision goggles, thats less awesome than seeing laser beams in screenshots. I beleive the singleplayer of modern warfware (the original) had it so you could see the splash (the dot) with normal vision, but the beams only when using NVG's.
> 
> Hell, it could be a dusty room and we're merely seeing the splash of the laser on dust bunnies.



It depends on the class of laser being used. The military realized real early on the lasers were a two way street. Sure they help you aim but at the same time it exposes the source. Kinda like tracers.

Anyway the sights we use now are ultraviolet. However some modern militaries are still behind the curb in somethings (Ex-Russian states) and may still use the old style "red-dot".

As far as riot shield go I like the idea. HOWEVER I can see a team going in with shields and surrounding a spawn point. Epic spawn camping would ensue.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 28, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> As far as riot shield go I like the idea. HOWEVER I can see a team going in with shields and surrounding a spawn point. Epic spawn camping would ensue.



they should be ESPECIALLY vulnerable to explosions/snipers..
perhaps nearby explosions leaving dust on the shield.. making it harder to see?
they can't be entirely bulletproof IMO


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 28, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> they should be ESPECIALLY vulnerable to explosions/snipers..
> perhaps nearby explosions leaving dust on the shield.. making it harder to see?
> they can't be entirely bulletproof IMO



Deep penetration perk FTW!


----------



## El_Mayo (May 28, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Deep penetration perk FTW!



PRECISELY!
you sir, are on the ball.
what's with the avatar though?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 28, 2009)

MJ and ET are friends


----------



## El_Mayo (May 28, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> MJ and ET are friends



THEY ARE? D:


----------



## Mussels (May 28, 2009)

mass shield camping = grenade love.

Then the grenadier uses the smile you call see to your left.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 28, 2009)

Mussels said:


> mass shield camping = grenade love.
> 
> Then the grenadier uses the smile you call see to your left.



It's call of duty, I have my RPG for that! Seriously, I own the RPG


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 28, 2009)

Mussels said:


> mass shield camping = grenade love.
> 
> Then the grenadier uses the smile you call see to your left.



You would be surprised what a bunch of coordinated dick heads can do.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 28, 2009)

yes.. but..
will there be a zombie mode?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 28, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> yes.. but..
> will there be a zombie mode?



Well when a bunch of info becomes available Ill start a thread and track everything having to do with the game. Currently all we know is the game will be out in November and takes place after the first one.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 28, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well when a bunch of info becomes available Ill start a thread and track everything having to do with the game.



not if i beat you to it! 
just kidding xD
i'll be watching for said thread


----------



## ShadowFold (May 28, 2009)

I hope you can make your own character. Like in Rainbow Six, but a little more in depth. It's just a tad annoying killing the same 5 character models over and over


----------



## El_Mayo (May 28, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I hope you can make your own character. Like in Rainbow Six, but a little more in depth. It's just a tad annoying killing the same 5 character models over and over



will this really make a difference in first person view?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 28, 2009)

Of course. You can sleep at night knowing a replica of you just killed 28 people in a row.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 28, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Of course. You can sleep at night knowing a replica of you just killed 28 people in a row.



do you mean.. making your own character in Multiplayer mode?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 28, 2009)

I want vehicles. Quick jeep runs FTW!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 28, 2009)

I want to drive an Abrams....
*drools....*


----------



## El_Mayo (May 28, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I want vehicles. Quick jeep runs FTW!



hmm.. the ability to car jack like GTA..
sounds funny..
making car bombs n shit like that..
mounted turrets and tanks n stuff would be awesome.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 28, 2009)

I want the tank from Crysis that shoots nukes


----------



## El_Mayo (May 28, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I want the tank from Crysis that shoots nukes



ZOMG that tank is the shit!
TAC tank yeah?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 28, 2009)

Oh yea, I loved Crysis Wars because of that thing!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 28, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I want the tank from Crysis that shoots nukes



where did you get to drive it?
I want to try is out...
also the guass tank is awesome(looking)!!


----------



## ShadowFold (May 28, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> where did you get to drive it?
> I want to try is out...
> also the guass tank is awesome(looking)!!



It's only in the multiplayer. You also get a tac launcher hand cannon thing when you reach the highest tech level, that's how you win. Launch a nuke at the other teams base.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 28, 2009)

Dammit! I dont play online

I love the PAX!!
Plasma shooting FTW!!


----------

